# conectar 555 a un relee doble para controlar giro de motor



## robot (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola. necesito hacer un motor que cada 5 seg cambie de giro, para eso he generado una onda cuadrada con un 555, de la cual mido la tension y me da bien.
tengo un rele doble que controla un motorcito, conectando y desconectando el rele diractamente a la fuente me funciona el giro del motor perfecto.

La idea  es que la onda cuadrada me controle automaticamente el rele, pero aunque los dos sistemas aislados funcionan, al conectarlos el 555 NO me controla el rele o lo hace de una forma que no corresponde a la onda que mido cuando esta solo el circuito del 555.

Por favor demen ideas o pibles causas del problema.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## El nombre (Mar 18, 2008)

esquema de conexión porfa. 
No somos dioses! 
Aunque se supone donde está el malfuncionamiento.


----------



## robot (Mar 18, 2008)

Aqui tienen un medio esquema que hice de afan, el caso es que el 555 si me genera la onda y conectado y desconectado a una fuente manualmente la bobina del rele si funciona, pero unidos como en la figura ya no.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

Si estas manejando en forma directa el relee con el 555, recuerda que este solo te da  200mA.

Te faltaria un diodo de proteccion entre los bornes de la bobina del relee

Por ultimo, habria que ver de colocar 2 redes Snubber en los contactos del relee para reducir la generacion de interferencia.

¿ Estas alimentando el motor con la misma fuente que el 555 ?


----------



## robot (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola fogonazo, por favor decime de donde a donde iria el diodo, segundo a veces lo alimento con la misma fuente pero que me recomendas, y por ultimo decime como conectar los rele snubber y algo sobre ellos.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

El pico de corriente de arranque del motor puede llegar a resetear al 555, si alimentas todo con la misma fuente se complica.
Intenta soldar sobre la misma capsula del 555 (Con las conexiónes lo mas cortas que puedas) un electrolitico de 100uF y un ceramico de 100nF (Esto es para darle estabilidad de tension al 555) este paralelo lo conectas a la pata GND y +VCC

Edit:
Tambien seria bueno que sueldes sobre el motor 2 capacitores de 100nF uno a cada polo de la alimentacion y las patas restantes a la carcaza del motor.


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 18, 2008)

Con un relé sencillo puedes utilizar este esquema.







Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tiene que ser un transistor que soporte la carga del motor! Creo que con un TIP41 con su disipadorsito te iria bien!


----------



## El nombre (Mar 19, 2008)

El relé con doble circuito lo tiene bien montado. no le compliqueis más las cosas.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Mar 19, 2008)

Mira este diagrama para que compares. Con el potenciometro puedes variar el tiempo de giro de tu motor deseado.


----------



## robot (Mar 19, 2008)

Gracias a todos por su colaboracion, para no complicarme lo hice con un puente h.
Gracias!


----------

